
Uber lays off another 3k employees - MLEnthusiast
https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/18/more-uber-layoffs/
======
ruttl
The pain of COVID-19 is being felt across the ride-hailing industry. Lyft,
Uber’s main rival, recently announced that it would be laying off nearly 1,000
employees, or about 17 percent of its workforce. Careem, Uber’s Middle Eastern
subsidiary, slashed headcount by more than 30 percent and suspended its bus
transport app.

